# Coffee machine



## Trey (May 9, 2016)

I believe that this is the website to sell a coffee machine


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like I've come on this community to do nothing but flog my machine? Welcome....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Trey said:


> I believe that this is the website to sell a coffee machine


No that's gumtree


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

ebay is exciting to use as well especially if you get a bidding war going


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Warm welcome I see


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Warm welcome I see


It was like:

[video=youtube;Pd-MpXCMcIs]


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It was like:
> 
> [video=youtube;Pd-MpXCMcIs]


I want that gun. I might move to the USA so I could legally buy one and mount it on my car. Rush hour commenting would be so much more fun.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Pmsl, it's because of things like this that I can't get reloading components from the States, they are in short supply.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought you had to have a certain level of posts to be able to access the sales forum. Suppose thats why this is in the new members forum. Whats the point of having rules if no one is going to enforce them?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think this link is more suitable... Coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Whats the point of having rules if no one is going to enforce them?


What rule has been broken ???


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Talk of selling a machine and posting it in the new members section as not able to do so in the proper for sale section due to not having reached required number of posts to access it, perhaps?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's being dealt with...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah well I guess someone is enforcing the rules as I see no machine for sale ... Just talk of this bring a site to sell one


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't want to buy something from a member on here who isn't that well established.

There has to be a level of trust as most payments are requested as being paypal gift, which doesnt give you any rights to claim it back should it not be as advertised.

OK if you are picking it up I suppose.



Dallah said:


> I want that gun. I might move to the USA so I could legally buy one and mount it on my car. Rush hour commenting would be so much more fun.


You would benefit from a good public announcement (PA) system fitted to your car for your rush hour commenting, not a gun

http://www.yourspares.co.uk/parts/ys668716/car-roof-public-address-pa-system-complete-package-UFIXT190011-190012-190013-190014.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=Google%2BProducts&gaw=agid:20013771077,c:62529523757&gclid=CjwKEAjwjca5BRCAyaPGi6_h8m8SJADryPLhz3r9KKd9GjM66Gc06cERJeORygak3WEBNNXLKjG3cBoCMOXw_wcB


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

looks like Trey has gone into hiding.....suspect he/she has got the message


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Whoohoo, the 10post count block works ... Barrier defence !!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im curios now as to what machine they had to sell, and more importantly, did it come with the original box


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im curios now as to what machine they had to sell, and more importantly, did it come with the original box


You think it might have been a LM GS3 and big conical grinder or summat eh...

Just had a look at his contributions so far:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?20644-Trey

Staggeringly good and erudite.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I feel i have joined an elite group of people who have looked at his page


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Personally I wouldn't want to buy something from a member on here who isn't that well established.
> 
> There has to be a level of trust as most payments are requested as being paypal gift, which doesnt give you any rights to claim it back should it not be as advertised.
> 
> ...


In Saudi on the roof rack of my Defender I had 4 x 100w lights on the rear of the rack with an on/off switch on the dashboard. Was effective for tailgaters.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Having driven in Saudi, I don't believe that blinding the driver behind you is an effective deterrent for tailgaters ... I just don't see it ndking any difference to the standard of their driving ... I suppose it might cause an ex-pat to back off, but a local probably wouldn't notice as he would be wearing dark glasses, facing the other way, looking at his phone whilst steering with his knees and reading a book ... Asleep ... In another car


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL raised to the power LOL (LOLn!)

That's insane in the membrane, do they not get hot feet or 'flip flop toe wedgie'?!


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

You're all too cynical - must be from experience


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> LOL raised to the power LOL (LOLn!)
> 
> That's insane in the membrane, do they not get hot feet or 'flip flop toe wedgie'?!


In all honesty id be more worried about my *flapping garment going under the back wheel and dragging me with it than flip flop toe wedgie









*gets mighty close at times


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow yeah that would seriously reduce their ability to produce offspring, getting your flappy clothes caught in the wheel, then 1 leg either side... Proof that Darwin's theory had some merit.


----------

